# 52% of target raised so far



## Lauras87 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wohooooo

I've raised ?523 so far for DUK

*dances*

4 more months to go


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2013)

That's terrific Laura! Well done!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2013)

Well done so far !  You should be well allowed to dance


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't under estimate the power of bribes & blackmail


----------

